# [solved] acpid no log file?

## ALF__

Hello!

Im trying to configure acpi on my laptop..

ive copied the script for sleep from thinkwiki and it works when i call it manually.

The guid tells me to check /var/log/acpid for what events the lid calls for. But acpid have no log file?

Any ideas on what might be wrong? is the log file located somewere else?Last edited by ALF__ on Sat Jan 10, 2015 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

The log is wherever you've configured syslog to write it to.

----------

## ALF__

I have not touched the configuration since the manual says "/var/log/acpid if no changes to configuration have been made"

----------

## khayyam

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> I have not touched the configuration since the manual says "/var/log/acpid if no changes to configuration have been made"

 

ALF__ .... acpid doesn't do its own logging, it uses the system logger, probably right now it logs to /var/log/messages. Dependent on the logger in use then this can be configured via the method provided by the logger, so, for example using syslog-ng you could do something like the following:

```
destination acpid { file("/var/log/acpid.log"); };

filter f_acpid { facility(acpid); };

log { source(src); filter(f_acpid); destination(acpid); };
```

best ... khay

----------

## ALF__

Hello!

Thank you very much for your reply..

I did add the entries you stated. Still the same though.

However, i did find this in /var/log/messages: 

localhost acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off

But i cannot find any configuration file that i can turn this on in?

----------

## khayyam

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> Thank you very much for your reply. I did add the entries you stated. Still the same though.

 

ALF__ ... you're welcome. I'm not sure how your syslog-ng is currently configured, what I provided was an adaption from my own (it may not be correct as I'm not sure what facility acpid logs as). So, it was really more of an example ... 

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> [...] i cannot find any configuration file that i can turn this on in?

 

/etc/conf.d/acpid

```
ACPID_ARGS="--logevents"
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## ALF__

Again, thank you very much!

The --logevents did it!

For future reference though, i learned that there is a program called acpi_listen that output all the eventnames as they happen.

So i managed to get sleep to work!

Again, thank you for your help

----------

